# first pics from storm in ct



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

10 inches middletown ct


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

here is more


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

that was the fleet. here is more


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

ok another one but thats it for now


----------



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

nice fleet you got there! which truck do you prefer? im soooo mad cause i'm in college in boston and couldn't be down for this storm


----------



## don_luciano674 (Nov 22, 2005)

Beautiful! Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

cward05 said:


> nice fleet you got there! which truck do you prefer? im soooo mad cause i'm in college in boston and couldn't be down for this storm


first time out with the chevy so not sure yet but the boss is sweet


----------



## ChipsEarthWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

nice pics there viper, trucks look good, got about 8" in shelton. hope everyone made out good.payup payup payup


----------



## don_luciano674 (Nov 22, 2005)

We got 6" here in Joliet. First time out with the new plow! I was like a three legged man in an asskickin contest.:redbounce


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

don_luciano674 said:


> We got 6" here in Joliet. First time out with the new plow! I was like a three legged man in an asskickin contest.:redbounce


hahaha yea me too first time with new plow boss kicks ass


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

vipereng2,

I hear your remarks about the Boss. Just curious, which plow you like the best and why. I'm not trying to start a debate here, I was just wondering becuase I have never plowed with a strait blade before in my life so I don't know what it is like. I own 3 Boss v's, and thats all I have ever used. I would like to plow with a strait blade someday just to see what it's like and if there are any advantages.


----------



## don_luciano674 (Nov 22, 2005)

I had a Meyers 7.5 before but it wasn't as cool as the Boss. It almost seems as if the Boss is one with the snow. I have always used straight blades and wouldn't go any other.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

Makndust said:


> vipereng2,
> 
> I hear your remarks about the Boss. Just curious, which plow you like the best and why. I'm not trying to start a debate here, I was just wondering becuase I have never plowed with a strait blade before in my life so I don't know what it is like. I own 3 Boss v's, and thats all I have ever used. I would like to plow with a strait blade someday just to see what it's like and if there are any advantages.


the only advantage is when you invert the v to clean up a parkenlot i allways used a stright blade fisher .
just got the boss and when you push a pile back the pisten holds the blade from floting up the pile like on a fisher .but i loved my fisher too. are other truck has a fisher they are both great plows. it is alot to do with who is doing the plowing too.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

13in here in franklin, trucks look great!


----------



## Dragman10 (Dec 6, 2005)

I FEEL YOU'RE JOY!!!! I messed around in a lot and it's was GREAT!!!!!!:salute: TRUCKS ARE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pat M (Oct 19, 2005)

We got about 12" here in Pelham.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

KubotaJr said:


> 13in here in franklin, trucks look great!


You got 13" in Franklin?? We only got about 6-8 here in RI and we're not that far away!

Speaking of Franklin, I gotta take a look at a truck up there this week...


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice Trucks...Great Photos!!


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks like the Fisher needs to be waxed....


----------

